# 'Twas the night before filing...ladies need your opinion.



## DADX2 (Oct 29, 2013)

So i was codependent she was independent. For years this rope tugged further till it snapped. She would be her normal independent self I would smoother thinking i was always going to lose her. Well it happened. After mine years of putting CPR she is done. We are ambilicle filing in person Tomm to make it go quick. She is a great mother to my kids, and is staying in their lives as a second mom. Her answer to F in the future is you never know what happiness we find in fixing ourselves but She says R is not seen in the cards for her nor does she want to give me hope ( you have to say that now). My question will she ever have second thoughts with the kids being present for time to time or being a Taurus is she done for good? Im starting 180 now I swung for the fence to get her back to have no regrets later in not saying anything. I've talked to mutual friends who all say she is happy and free of the weight I placed on her she blames herself for not standing her ground long ago. I know a R is a long shot but will she ever see me in a different light more than a friend or is damaged done? We were together 9 years mostly good. We are parting with a huge respect for one another. The only hope I have from her is over time with distance and change for me we can go out dinner now and then.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DADX2 (Oct 29, 2013)

This is my second M, my first ex who I share kids with is good friends with us. She took my and away the night we spilt. One thing my ex told me she told my sbx is your never find another man that will love you more than he does. She told her also I regretted to this day leaving him but I left because we were young and we grew apart. My sub left because she checked out after 9 years of giving. and not getting the changes I needed to do? The night before I also ask is she going to have a final second thoughts or is she pushed forward for good and what happens down the road will be what it is?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DADX2 (Oct 29, 2013)

After Tomm 180 starts I only communicate finances once a month as we share debt till next June. If she communicates I will be slow to respond it willingly be about finances so I don't expect to hear much from her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

